# Sea Wolf is on fiiiiirrrreeeeee



## Slim-N-None (Sep 16, 2005)

Everyone was getting quick limits this morning. I was in the water about an hour and a half and had mine. Let the 14 and 15s go otherwise I woulda been done in 10 min. Go get em y'all. I caught mine on live shrimp, but finger mullet seemed to be bringing in the bigger ones. None were caught on gulp around me. Fwiw- People fishing the bridge, atm pier, and everywhere I passed were walking out with their 2 fish.


----------



## bonkers (Mar 2, 2016)

Well done! 
I wasn't at SWP but close to it.
I caught 11 in less than 2 hours and kept 2 for dinner. I was using Gulp in tandem on bucktail jig heads. I was catching more than the others around me using mullet, shrimp and Gulp alone. I gave a couple of people one of my hand tied bucktail tandem rigs for them to try. 
I got there at 0530 and I was out by 0730. The crowd started to show at the location I was at.
The 2 females I brought home and cleaned had eggs but not fully developed. That means the next 2 weeks are prime flounder time!
Good luck!


----------



## deckid (Jul 25, 2011)

Good going, the wife and I was out this morning and did the same thing. Was in the water about 6:05 am and home by 9:30 am with our limit. Thanks for the report.


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

Dang I am going to have to slip down next week. Glad to hear the run is on.


----------



## Jason_E (Oct 4, 2016)

bonkers said:


> Well done!
> I wasn't at SWP but close to it.
> I caught 11 in less than 2 hours and kept 2 for dinner. I was using Gulp in tandem on bucktail jig heads. I was catching more than the others around me using mullet, shrimp and Gulp alone. I gave a couple of people one of my hand tied bucktail tandem rigs for them to try.
> I got there at 0530 and I was out by 0730. The crowd started to show at the location I was at.
> ...


I believe I was one of the guys that got one yesterday, thanks again.


----------



## Ethan Hunt (Dec 7, 2007)

bonkers said:


> Well done!
> I wasn't at SWP but close to it.
> I caught 11 in less than 2 hours and kept 2 for dinner. I was using Gulp in tandem on bucktail jig heads. I was catching more than the others around me using mullet, shrimp and Gulp alone. I gave a couple of people one of my hand tied bucktail tandem rigs for them to try.
> I got there at 0530 and I was out by 0730. The crowd started to show at the location I was at.
> ...


mind share a pic of your bucktail tandem rig?


----------



## bonkers (Mar 2, 2016)

Jason_E said:


> I believe I was one of the guys that got one yesterday, thanks again.


Yes Sir, I remember you! Glad to see you are in this forum!

Here is a pic of my bucktail jigs in tandem....
1st pic is all my different types of jig heads I use for Gulp for flounder. I tie a mixture of two jig heads or bucktail hooks in tandem.
2nd and 3rd pics are of the tandem rig. Just a 3' piece of 20 lb mono with the jig heads tied to both ends and then let them hang from the mono and off set them and then tie a loop knot at the point you want the tandem to be.
The shorter line one on the tandem is my "light weight" hook or jig head (1/16 or less) and the longer line has the heavier jig head on it. This keeps the heavier jig head on bottom while you "bounce" or "jerk" the tandem rig and the lighter one stays off the bottom or slowly sinks getting strikes that way. The hook with the yellow "float" is just a hook with a half small foam float glued to it. This makes it float the whole time the heavier jig is on the bottom thus causing more strikes as well. If I do not get many bites from the "floater" or lighter weight hook I change out to both heavy jig heads to drag both on bottom. It depends on the bite and which jig they hit more. I was getting more hook ups from the lighter or floater jig. This rig is like rigging two Controlled Descent lures in tandem with one on a jig head and the other with foam to make it float. It is a deadly combo!
I make a bunch of these rigs and keep them separate in these small zip locks I get from Wally World. Keeps them organized and I don't have to re-rig while wading or fishing from bank. I simply throw one on, add the Gulp and go to town!
You can add flashy items like beads or rattles to help entice a bite also. I have a few rigged to try if nothing else works.
I use 30 lb braid so the 20 lb mono lets me break off only the hook that gets stuck and not my main line losing the whole rig.
I tie my own bucktails as I tie flies as well. Fun to make your own!
Enjoy!


----------

